# Morgan's Caramalt?



## Barley Belly (20/7/08)

Just wondering what flavours Morgan's Caramalt might bring to a draught.

There is a recipe on the Morgan's website that uses:-

Morgan's Stockmans Draught 
Morgan's Caramalt 1kg

Just wondering how it would taste or how I could improve it?


----------



## RobboMC (23/7/08)

This is a good recipe idea. Most kits have enough bittering to carry the kg of liquid malt, and the caramalt adds an extra dimension of flavour to the brew. However since there's extra unfermentables expect the abv to be lower. Maybe make up to about 20 litres to bring it up slightly. Some of my best batches have been with caramalt.

Really excellent beer can be made by adding 2 kg of caramalt to a kit, but the 2nd kg needs some extra bittering hops boiled in.
Starts to get a touch expensive though at around $9 or more per kg can, but what price can you place on excellent beer.

Don't 'avoid' doing a boil, they are quite straightforward and are the path to better beer making.

The dark ale in my little photo was made with a kit and Morgans Caramalt, Dark Crystal malt and some Amber malt as well.
As buttersd says, you get really good body and fantastic head retention.


----------



## Bribie G (24/7/08)

So far the best beer I have made is a Morgans Queensland Pilsener plus a can of Coopers 1.5 kg regular malt extract plus a Saaz teabag. I don't know if one of the cans was old stock because the beer has turned out almost the same colour as the beer in Butter's Avatar photo - I sampled it after a couple of weeks and it was sweetish and rather chewy, but after a month I cracked one the other night and it was beautiful.

However at $30 it's getting to be almost three times the price of a 'cooking' K&K. I'll definitely make it again and save it for special occasions.


----------



## reviled (24/7/08)

If the cans old it will make the malt more of an amber colour, the toucan "lager" I did has a similair colour also due to an expired coopers can...


----------

